

NASA predicts 2013 magnetic super storm with "catastrophic consequences" - Alex3917
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7819201/Nasa-warns-solar-flares-from-huge-space-storm-will-cause-devastation.html

======
MaysonL
Here's the NASA link: [http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2010/04...](http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-
nasa/2010/04jun_swef/)

------
anon1953
If a device is powered off, can it still be damaged ? ie would spare servers
and routers be hurt as well, or just things that were powered up at the time
of an extreme powerful solar flare

------
Jun8
Hmm, so the Maya were off by just a couple of months, they predicted December
2012.

